# Bump on neck?



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

I got a new puppy on Friday the 8th. Sorry I haven't been here to post pix, my computer broke the day before I got him (i'm on an iPhone right now). Anyway I took him to the vet for a checkup three days after I got him (Monday the 11th). Everything was fine, the dr said he's healthy and he got a dewormer. We made an appointment for his third vaccination for the 21st. Last Friday (15th) I found a bump on the back right side of his neck. At first I thought it was just from roughhousing with nacho because they bite each other's necks while they're playing. However it's still there now and there is no cut on the skin. 

I made an appointment for tomorrow morning to get it checked by a dr but do any of you have any ideas of what it is? My bf's mom thinks it's a cyst but I can't help but think it's going to be something bad like a tumor. If it is, I'm going to have to give him up to the breeder because I don't have the money right now. I know I shouldn't have gotten a new dog if I can't pay his medical bills but I never thought that something like this would happen to one so young. I'm so scared for him right now and I love him so much already that I can't bear to give him up.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Has the pup had previous vaccinations? That would be my first guess in a young puppy, a vaccination lump which generally go away on their own in about 2-6 weeks. Or is the puppy microchipped? Sometimes they will develop tissue around their microchip causing a lump.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Are you sure it's not his gland? There are ways they can turn their head and the gland feels really large and can be very scary. Either way, don't worry too much -- the vet will certainly be able to diagnose it tomorrow


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

I replied to the first reply but it's not there so I'll try it again.
He got a vaccination on may 7 but the bump didn't show up till last Friday. He does not have a microchip. 
I don't think it's his gland. I dont know where dogs glands are located but this is on the back/side of his neck and the bump is right under the skin.


----------



## cnspots (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so glad I saw this post.. My Lilli just got her rabies shot on May 9th and my husband noticed a bump and I didn't know what it was, it's not painful, I can move it around and it is in the same location of the vaccination. Is this a normal reaction? Does she need to be seen by the vet?


Thanks, 
Becki


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

o dear...i hope your little ones ok...keep us posted


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the lump at the exact spot he received a shot? Frankie had a penicillin injection and developed a lump at the injection site a week later. It ended up being a cyst (negative reaction) and he actually had to have a surgery to have it removed. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

